# Sony XES-M3 Mobile ES Amplifier



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Mint Condition and ultra rare. SQ bliss!

Sony XES-M3 Mobile ES - eBay (item 320629310379 end time Dec-20-10 09:41:08 PST)

Would go $400 shipped to my fellow DIYMA compadres. There are already 5 watchers on feebay so I expect it to sell soon enough.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

SOLD


----------

